# French keyboard in single user



## holo (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

My computer: laptop Samsung R730
My keyboard: French PS/2 (I think)

Is it possible to configure a French keyboard in the kernel to work in single user mode? :\

I know there are two lines that I can write in the Kernel.


```
options UKBD_DFLT_KEYMAP
makeoptions UKBD_DFLT_KEYMAP=fr.iso.acc
```
 
but it is for a USB keyboard, I think.

If somebody has a solution... It will be great for me. Because writing under vi with a French keyboard under single user mode is a nightmare for me. 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2011)

The UKBD_* variables are indeed for USB keyboards. But if I read atkbd(4) correctly there are similar variables for PS/2 keyboards.


----------



## poh-poh (May 13, 2011)

In case you have kbdmux(4) in kernel conf it'd override keymaps from slave keyboards, cf. PR kern/153459.


----------



## tingo (May 13, 2011)

As long as /usr is mounted you can just use `# /etc/rc.d/syscons start` and your console settings from /etc/rc.conf will be set in single-user as well. That is what I do.


----------



## DavidMarec (May 14, 2011)

holo said:
			
		

> If somebody has a solution... It will be great for me. Because writing under vi with a French keyboard under single user mode is a nightmare for me.
> 
> Thanks.


Look here for some (french) tips about keyboard.

my kernel file:

```
device          kbdmux          # keyboard multiplexer
options     ATKBD_DFLT_KEYMAP
makeoptions     ATKBD_DFLT_KEYMAP=fr.iso.acc
```


```
david:~>grep kbdmux /boot/device.hints
hint.kbdmux.0.disabled="1"
```


----------



## holo (May 16, 2011)

*It works...*

Hi,

It works! 
Thanks to you (DavidMarec, tingo, Poh-Poh, SirDice)


See you!


----------

